# Forth ferry boats.



## "Lecky" (Jun 17, 2012)

My late father in law was an engineer on the ferry boats,after 15 yrs in the MN.
Went all through the war and finished up in the ferries,but heh what a cruisey job home every night, and at sea all day.

Then they built the bridge, so no job anymore.They are starting on another one now.

Why did no-one keep at least one ferry going?

Does anyone have any one have any photographs of the ferry boats?

Lecky


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Travelled on these ferries many a time.
Look at the following web site for more info and photohraphs.

WWW.QueensferryPassage.co.uk


A funny story about these ferries.
I was in South Queensferry gazing out on the "new" bridge when an American couple asked me if I knew when the next ferry was. I told them that they had missed the last ferry and they were quite upset. Told them it was discontinued when the bridge opened and the toll was 2/6 (half a crown) which was cheaper than the ferry!!!


----------



## "Lecky" (Jun 17, 2012)

*cheers lakercapt*

Thanks for the link,
some great photographs from years ago.
My wife was brought up in Inverkeithing, a couple of miles up the road from North Queensferry.
Where we lived for a while before migrating to Australia in1972,we have just returned from a 6 week holiday in UK.
Visiting the old haunts and remembering times gone bye.

Thanks again for your reply.

John Barnes ex RFA


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

"Lecky" said:


> My late father in law was an engineer on the ferry boats,after 15 yrs in the MN.
> Went all through the war and finished up in the ferries,but heh what a cruisey job home every night, and at sea all day.
> 
> Then they built the bridge, so no job anymore.They are starting on another one now.
> ...


Hi, Many thanks for posting, I enjoyed reading your post 
My late father worked for Denny's in the 1930's and was one of the team who regularly travelled to Queensferry to carry out maintainance on these vessels.
I visited Queensferry about 10yrs ago and spoke to a 
photographer in a local shop about how I could get photo's of these boats. He suggested that I try Aberdeen University who,I was lead to believe,holds an archive on them.
I am sorry to say I failed to contact them but you might want to try.
All Best 
Davie M


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Ferrymen were alway's obliging when I was at Pitreavie , there would be a line of car's waiting to get on the Ferry and the the Ferryman would wave me straight on when I was on the Dommie, usually with a huge grin on his face.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Seem to remember there was also a ferry service between Burntisland and Granton in the years after the war.


----------



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic reading these comments regarding the ferries. I can remember Sunday nights, would be about the late fifties, forgive me if I'am wrong, all of us getting the bus from Dunfermline,to North Queensferry, cross the Forth, never mind the weather. Had to be a bona fide traveller, at the time for a drink, so the obvious, South Queensferry. Returning on the last ferry, all the worst for wear, beer flowing, then walk to Dunfermline. Oh happy days.
Rob


----------



## "Lecky" (Jun 17, 2012)

robert the bruce said:


> Absolutely fantastic reading these comments regarding the ferries. I can remember Sunday nights, would be about the late fifties, forgive me if I'am wrong, all of us getting the bus from Dunfermline,to North Queensferry, cross the Forth, never mind the weather. Had to be a bona fide traveller, at the time for a drink, so the obvious, South Queensferry. Returning on the last ferry, all the worst for wear, beer flowing, then walk to Dunfermline. Oh happy days.
> Rob


Thanks Rob,
Yes the F in L often spoke of the practice, going from Inverkeithing to South Ferry you may well have known him "Sandy Dow".
He lived in Fraser Ave Inverkeithing,as did my wife and I for a couple of years before migrating.

All the best John Barnes


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Chadburn # 5 you had a dommie? Off topic sorry but do you mean a Norton dominator 500cc twin? I had one for a while but we tried to kill each other a few times . Merchant navy leave, booze and motor bikes are not compatible (so I got rid of the bike). On topic, I have a book somewhere with B/W pictures of the ferry loading cars at South Q/F, The hotel there was the Hawes(?)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I presume the William Muir pub, opposite Leith Nautical College, was named after the famous Willie Muir ferry that sailed between Granton and Burntisland. When splitting B and calculating with Simpson's rules became slightly stressful a "happy day" in that pub seemed to work wonders. On "graduation" day we would be ushered into the lounge and given a free round. Happy days indeed.


----------



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic reading these threads, brings back memories in abundance.
Leith Nautical College, William Muir, pub. Unfortunately visited "Royal Yacht" a few months ago, and sadly, all changed, could not recognise any place. jg grant, booze and motor bikes, don't mix, got rid of the bike, great stuff. The Hawes Inn, after a session in there it was difficult getting on the ferry, downward slope on the jetty to get to the ramp, feet not going the way you want them to go. John,"Lecky" used to go to a dance hall in Inverkiething, at 77years mind gets a bit vague, but it was straight through the High St to the far end, there was a large cafe there, then turn left down a side street, I think. Used to all take the same route from the ferry, for Dunfermline, up Hill St, quite a climb, many discharged a few pints at the top, then Castlandhill Road and down the other side, some times it was thick fog, or was that the beer, into Rosyth, at a roundabout. Thanks lads for all the memories.
Rob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

jg grant said:


> Chadburn # 5 you had a dommie? Off topic sorry but do you mean a Norton dominator 500cc twin? I had one for a while but we tried to kill each other a few times . Merchant navy leave, booze and motor bikes are not compatible (so I got rid of the bike). On topic, I have a book somewhere with B/W pictures of the ferry loading cars at South Q/F, The hotel there was the Hawes(?)


Not really off topic as having a 1956 Dommie 88 (with Vincent straight's) was a distinct advantage when boarding the Ferry to go back to MHQ at Pitreavie, as I indicated I was waved first on and then waved first off(Thumb), never drank whilst using the bike (as N.Serv. I could not afford both). Unless there was an Exercise going on I would finish on a Friday at dinner time make my way home and then race it at either Croft, Thornaby or Scarborough (Clubman's) Sat and or Sun and then make my way back to catch the first Ferry back Monday morning. My lifetime regret was to sell my "Dommie" to an old shark of a motorcycle dealer called Charlie Graham and use the money to buy my M.N. uniform and the rest of the extensive list that was required from the M.N. Outfitter's (just down the road from Charlie's shop). Only wore the uniform a couple of time's and then sold it off along with the rest barring for the cap and overall's. After that it was Japanese the last being the Fireblade which I sold over 10year's ago due to a "medical problem".


----------

